# Best Psykers



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Which army has the best psykers? (excluding special characters)


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Are we judging how good the psykers themselves are, or the powers they wield? If the former, I vote Eldar. If the latter, I vote Chaos.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Eldr psykers are the best psykers, but the best powers I vote for chaos, Lash is insane


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

in relation to fluff or game terms? i vote eldar either way though, doom rox lol


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Just pick which psykers you like overall - combining their powers, strength, wargear, fluff, etc.


EDIT: I just realised something. Why the hell did I put Tau as an option?


----------



## skate4life (Jul 14, 2009)

its so orks





jokes eldar


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

it is daemonhunters by far what is better than purifying xenos with lighnting and than doing a sanctuary


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Eldar overall, lash is nasty though.

Thought of sticking down Tau, and reasoning it with the fact that the Ethereals are rumoured to have absolute control over an entire species either by psychic or biological techniques, but mainly just cause I could. :laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Eldar.......i mean come on....we look at you and you explode :victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I voted IG, though with a buff from the Witchhunters. A psysker battle squad doing Weaken resolve and then have a witchhunter inquisitor go Hammer of the Witches, and bye bye warlocks, or Purgatus, see them run.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Dark Eldar also have no Psykers


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

how, can i ask, is turning marneus calgar into a chaos spawn NOT the funniest thing you have ever seen....

or turning anybodies most-favourite-model-/-character into a chaos spawn

though the thought of old zogwart turning marneus calgar into a squig and then watching it stand there stupidly utterly confused at how big the world suddenly looks is priceless :biggrin:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Eldar-there's no questioning it, they have powerful supporting powers and Runes of Warding will mess up any Psyhic powers (and Daemons have no Psyhic powers-they are Psyhic )


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I hate to say it, but the fluff and the rules Eldar are the best psykers. Even though they draw on the same warp energy the chaos gods give to their followers.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

For pure fun, nothing beats squiggin' a space marine. Since this thread excludes special characters (and no normal ork psychics can do that); I like chaos the best.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

wats better for a pysker a crazed ork with glowing eyes shootin waagh energy and makin heads explode


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Orks.

For the price, a Warp'ead Weirdboy has no peer.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Orks, straight up. Everyone of the buggers are latent psyker.


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> I hate to say it, but the fluff and the rules Eldar are the best psykers. Even though they draw on the same warp energy the chaos gods give to their followers.


Being handed all the power in the 'verse means nothing if you haven't put... oh thousands upon thousands of years into mastering it and incorporating it into your entire society the way the Eldar have. 

I think one of the major advantages Eldar psykers have over any other is that they make enemy Psykers take their test on 3d6 instead of the standard two.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Eldar Psykers have everything to work their Psyhic phases (3D6 pick lowest result, 3D6 add together on emeny Psykers, 3+ save on PoTW, there's lots)


----------



## Herald of Huanchi (Feb 1, 2009)

Your all wrong, the tau are the best psykers as they are so good no one can see them do it, as they don't need to even concentrate and your land raider kasplodes.(cough railgun) /Sarcasm.

I voted Tau but I'd say Nids cause fluff wise shadow in the warp says no psychic communication for you Mr Guardsmen(usually)


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

In Fluff Daemons are the best Pyskers but they do sort of cheat as they are made of the stuff.
In game I would have to say that Eldar Psykers are the best. Just because of how well they support the army.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

orks are probably the most powerful psychic race, despite the fact that 99.9% of them are latent... what other race can make a jumble of tubes and lumps of metal fire a screaming scrot through the warp, just because they think it can?...

now all they need to do is work on their aim...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Dood, Tyranids, srsly.
They use their powers to COMMAND ARMIES.
Dood.

Srsly.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Need this question be asked.
Obviously eldar, their moves might not look good, but in a subtle way they are.
Spirit stones, doom and guide are amazing together. 30 shots from the 10 guided avengers onto a doomed unit of IG...
And Seer councils are Awsome also. Amazing in combat. With 10 warlocks and Eldrad, fortune casted, doom casted, enhance casted, embloden casted (for backup) then in shooting phase, eldritch storm the squad you are going to assault, unleash eight destructors on them, then finally assault, 3 attacks with a 2+ to kill - no armour saves, then another 30 attacks WS5, again 2+ to wound, but with armour saves. And they'll probablt hit first at initiative 5. 
50 man guard squad gone in one turn. Then again, the squad costs 560 points, to wipe out a squad of guardsmen. But they do get to re-roll the failed saves due to fortune. They are nasty.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh yes, Eldar are certainly the most _powerful_ psykers, rules-wise and in-game.

But dood, Tyranids, srsly.
Command armies.
Their powers do that shit.
Dood.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Got to go with orks. The whole it works because I say so thing is just...:biggrin:. 

And then there is gift of chaos... ah my, never in anihalation but oh baby... Whats that? Your compony comander is T3? :biggrin:... wait, did I just make fun of the guard? Oh shit the commisar's comeing... 

...

Wow almost forgot to vote. couldnt resist puting Tau.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> And then there is gift of chaos... ah my, never in anihalation but oh baby...


Wait, dude.
You don't HAVE to make the Spawn you know, the real reason you take the thing is commander kill, and special weapon kill; the Spawn is just a bonus.


----------



## Innsmouth (Mar 16, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> Dark Eldar also have no Psykers


They do have Psykers, they just don't use them in the traditional sense.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

My Space Marine Librarian has proven to be worth his points and then some.:scare:


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Fluff wise, the hive mind is probably the most powerful psychic entity. It causes other psykers to go insane with pain. There is an entry where the astropaths on one of the planets near the tyranid swarm going completely insane and tearing out her eye balls (in the ultramarine omnibus) just from the fact the psychic entity was near. Game wise though, Eldar easily. Fucking guide/doom


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Taggerung said:


> Fucking guide/doom


Or Doom / Eldritch Storm


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

fluff wise Eldar nothing can beat then, but gaming wise chaos i mean as long as u have a sorcerer with gift of chaos u have unlimited flow of Chaos Spawns!


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

Innsmouth said:


> They do have Psykers, they just don't use them in the traditional sense.


if they do why aren't they in the codex??:scare::cray::nono:
and does anyone know whether they will release a DE psyker in the new dex??? 
coz i think it would give them such a bonus in the long range attacks!!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

warmaster isaan said:


> if they do why aren't they in the codex??:scare::cray::nono:
> and does anyone know whether they will release a DE psyker in the new dex???
> coz i think it would give them such a bonus in the long range attacks!!


No, they don't have any psykers in their rules, and I highly doubt they'll get any.
I'm pretty sure that they love to torture psykers, even more than normal people.
And of course they have them, the are ELDAR after all


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Dark Eldar do not practice psyk-craft, as the risks involved with slaanesh are too great. Even fluffwise, it is not safe to be a psyker and anywhere near the Dark Eldar. Gamingwise, they certainly have no psykers.


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

was just searching on the internet and it turns out there are actually psykers in the DE army they are called dark seers!!! but i don't know whether they were from first 'dex and then removed!!!!:biggrin:k::good:
any info would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Got to say eldar. The powers aren't dangerous themselves but they help everyone else do so much more damage. However mindwar is fun. Only way I can kill my friends Tau Commander.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Cocakoala said:


> Only way I can kill my friends Tau Commander.


o_õ
I think you need more Pulse Lasers chappy


----------

